# Substrate calculator (esp ADA Aqua soil)



## duzzy

Hi there,

does anyone know of a substrate calculator to work out what I need I plan on using ADA aqua soil if no calculator a method to work out how much I need

Regards Darren


----------



## stuckintexas

you need to know the surface area of the bottom of your tank. once that is known, it is up to you how deep you want the substrate...then you will know the volume. then you can convert cubic inches(your calculation) to liters (ada sells in liters) using a converter found simply by googling "converter cubic inch liter"


----------



## duzzy

Thanks SIT appreciate it, I have worked out what I need hmmm nearly as expensive as the tank lol


----------



## stuckintexas

yea, i just ordered 2-9L bags and it cost me 75 with shipping...lol.

i hear its good stuff so if you can afford it then do it.


----------



## duzzy

I plan to just might have to buy it in stages


----------



## jtburf

Duzzy,

I'm doing a layered soil you might consider for cost reasons...

I have a 135 gallon 72"x18" and the soil is expected to be 3" deep..what I'm doing is
using soilmaster select 12"X60" right down the center of the aquarium and then Eco complete around the edges and topping off the final inch or so with Amazonia.

make sense? also all measurements are in inches...


John


----------



## stuckintexas

jtburf, did you figure how much you save by doing it your way vs going with 3 inches of all amazonia?

im just curious, im sure you are saving a good chuck of change.


----------



## jtburf

Well I spent 18.00 for a 50# bag of soilmaster select then I purchased 4 bags of eco complete for 115.00 and the Amazonia ran me 120.00 so in substrate I have 253.00 

But I just today finished the canopy and installed my lights, I should have it in the house in a few weeks and then I'll know exactly how much of each substrate I actually need... and left over will be used in other tanks down the road...

Is this more or less than you expect to pay?

Doing the calc for my tank it said I need 69 liters of substrate at 36.00 for a 9 liter bag of Amazonia I would be looking at close to 275.00 but remember until I actually set up the tank I'm just guest-a-mateing.



John


----------



## Anotheridiot

Theres one on http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk

Not sure if registration is required or not (Its free)

From home, click Tools across the top, then select calculators. And substrate calculator near the bottom.

You could also try this direct link
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/substrate_calculator.php


----------



## stuckintexas

jtburf said:


> Well I spent 18.00 for a 50# bag of soilmaster select then I purchased 4 bags of eco complete for 115.00 and the Amazonia ran me 120.00 so in substrate I have 253.00
> 
> But I just today finished the canopy and installed my lights, I should have it in the house in a few weeks and then I'll know exactly how much of each substrate I actually need... and left over will be used in other tanks down the road...
> 
> Is this more or less than you expect to pay?
> 
> Doing the calc for my tank it said I need 69 liters of substrate at 36.00 for a 9 liter bag of Amazonia I would be looking at close to 275.00 but remember until I actually set up the tank I'm just guest-a-mateing.
> 
> John


i payed 75 dollars for 2x9L bags and that includes shipping. i ended up with more than i really needed.


----------

